# Pauls



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I finally got there for lunch today.. wish I hadn't bothered

I ordered salmon crepe and looked forward to tucking in when it arrived only to be so disappointed as on cutting it open the smell hit me, I looked at my friend to see if she had also smelt it, she asked me is that off. I tried a little bit as I thought it might be the cheese but the salmon was rubbery and I could taste vinegar to give the staff their due they removed it the minute I told them it was off but they didn't apologise nada, I ordered the chicken crepe instead.. the chicken must have flown before they could get it into the crepe. 

Would I go back ... no,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Well I finally got there for lunch today.. wish I hadn't bothered
> 
> I ordered salmon crepe and looked forward to tucking in when it arrived only to be so disappointed as on cutting it open the smell hit me, I looked at my friend to see if she had also smelt it, she asked me is that off. I tried a little bit as I thought it might be the cheese but the salmon was rubbery and I could taste vinegar to give the staff their due they removed it the minute I told them it was off but they didn't apologise nada, I ordered the chicken crepe instead.. the chicken must have flown before they could get it into the crepe.
> 
> Would I go back ... no,


what branch was that?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Katamaya


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Katamaya




that's the one I usually go to...well, now I know what not to order


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> that's the one I usually go to...well, now I know what not to order




I was eager to try it out after the good reviews you and Adrian had given in the past. 

It was refreshing to see the staff had been trained well in that they could carry more than one plate and they brought everything together, I didnt get my meal 20 minutes before my friend but for what I got it is to me vastly overpriced.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Maybe they had a surplus of feeshekh/ringa and used it to prepare your salmon crepe lol. 

I just turned down a close family invite for tomorrow. The gates of hell await! ;-)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Maybe they had a surplus of feeshekh/ringa and used it to prepare your salmon crepe lol.
> 
> I just turned down a close family invite for tomorrow. The gates of hell await! ;-)


ohh the ringa.. the very thought of getting a sniff is making me feel ill.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just remembered that Pat and I came across a stall selling ringa at the Christmas fete in Novelda, we could of course smell it before we could see it


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

that's precisely why I turned down the invite. It smells rotten. And still they said, "but you can eat something else"...yes, while wearing a gas mask???


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just remembered that Pat and I came across a stall selling ringa at the Christmas fete in Novelda, we could of course smell it before we could see it


I just realised this was in Spain 

Spanish "ringa" has nothing on the Egyptian stuff...


----------

